# Anybody have a copy of the old recipe thread?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I just popped in there and see a lot was deleted. Did anybody make a copy they could send me?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

The recipes that were Barb's, she did not give permission to continue to share. She's on FB, though, and can be reached there.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok......not sure I can locate her on FB but I'll try. Thanks.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

She's listed as Barbara Vozar there.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, so I posted and tagged both of you. You should be able to find her easily now.


----------

